# Lekarze > Forum okulistyczne >  Ból zewnętrznego kącika oka

## Nie zarejestrowany

Witam. Od paru dni boli mnie zewnętrzny kącik oka przy mruganiu i dotykaniu powieki. Oko nie jest czerwone ani opuchnięte, czasami łzawi, potrafi się trochę zaropić. Nie widać, by wychodził jęczmień. Co to może być?

----------


## MrOptic_pl

Z perspektywy forum ciężko stwierdzić co może być przyczyną,wiec proponuję udać się do okulisty,być może to reakcja alergiczna lub podrażnienie,występują jeszcze inne dodatkowe objawy?

----------

